# Il Cantante Mascherato: dal 10 gennaio su Rai 1



## fabri47 (4 Gennaio 2020)

Dopo il grande successo in tutto il mondo (in USA sono già alla seconda stagione conclusa ed a breve inizierà la terza), arriva in Italia* Il Cantante Mascherato*. Otto cantanti misteriosi, nascosti da un costume e da una maschera dalle svariate raffigurazioni.

In gara in questa prima edizione ci sono: l'angelo, il barboncino, il coniglio, il leone, il mastino napoletano, il mostro, il pavone e l'unicorno.

Alla conduzione *Milly Carlucci*, la quale ha affermato che i cantanti in gara, complessivamente, hanno partecipato per 46 volte al Festival di Sanremo vincendolo 5 volte, venduto 250 milioni di dischi, condotto oltre 70 programmi, interpretato 25 film, tenuto concerti in tutto il mondo in oltre 30 paesi, pubblicato 88 album discografici e fatto milioni di ore televisive.

In giuria: *Flavio Insinna*, *Guillermo Mariotto*, *Ilenia Pastorelli*, *Patty Pravo* e *Francesco Facchinetti*.

Appuntamento da *venerdì 10 gennaio*, in prima serata su *Rai 1*, per quattro puntate.

*Maschere svelate (in aggiornamento):

Unicorno = Orietta Berti
Barboncino = Arisa
Pavone = Emanuela Aureli
Mastino = Alessandro Greco
Mostro= Fausto Leali
Coniglio = Teo Mammucari
Angelo = Valerio Scanu
Leone = Al Bano*


----------



## fabri47 (4 Gennaio 2020)

Ma che roba è??? Ahahaahah. 

È talmente trash che mi incuriosisce comunque, la prima credo che la guarderò.


----------



## Hellscream (4 Gennaio 2020)

Per me sta cosa sarà un flop totale. Il pubblico di Raiuno queste cose non le vuole/ non le capisce.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (4 Gennaio 2020)

Non ne capisco il senso. 

Mettiamo che dietro una maschera ci siano Albano o Tiziano Ferro, verrebbero riconosciuti dopo due secondi.


----------



## fabri47 (4 Gennaio 2020)

Hellscream ha scritto:


> Per me sta cosa sarà un flop totale. Il pubblico di Raiuno queste cose non le vuole/ non le capisce.


Vero, su Canale 5 avrebbe fatto il botto ma ormai puntano solo sui reality ed, infatti, ci sarà il GF Vip che andrà in onda pure al venerdì per contrastare la Carlucci (si dice che sia una vendetta di Maria De Filippi, dopo la diffida di Milly verso la versione vip di Amici che copierebbe Ballando con le stelle, infatti Carlo Conti, amico di Maria, non lo controprogrammano quasi mai con show ma con fiction che il più delle volte floppano). 



Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Non ne capisco il senso.
> 
> Mettiamo che dietro una maschera ci siano Albano o Tiziano Ferro, verrebbero riconosciuti dopo due secondi.


Non ci saranno solo cantanti, ma anche personaggi del cinema, spettacolo ecc. Ho visto l'anteprima che va in onda quasi tutti i giorni su Rai 1 alle 23:30 e Milly ha detto che, per quanto riguarda i cantanti, si esibiranno con pezzi che non sono nelle loro corde, per non renderli facilmente riconoscibili. Se ci fosse Albano tipo (ma non penso che ci sarà se non come ospite), cantererebbe un pezzo rap per dire.


----------



## fabri47 (4 Gennaio 2020)

*Oggi nel programma Italia Sì di Marco Liorni, che va in onda come ogni sabato dalle 16:40 su Rai 1, Milly Carlucci mostrerà in anteprima esclusiva lo studio della trasmissione.*


----------



## fabri47 (10 Gennaio 2020)

Parte stasera!!!


----------



## fabri47 (10 Gennaio 2020)

Ecco a voi la foto di tutte le otto maschere:


----------



## fabri47 (10 Gennaio 2020)

*Gaffe di Elisa Isoardi a La Prova del Cuoco: "A stasera con Il Cavaliere Mascherato".*


----------



## fabri47 (10 Gennaio 2020)

Ecco lo studio!


----------



## fabri47 (10 Gennaio 2020)

Parte tra poco!!!


----------



## fabri47 (10 Gennaio 2020)

È iniziato!


----------



## fabri47 (10 Gennaio 2020)

Che poracciata! Giuria oscena poi, come volevasi dimostrare. Ma poi le voci registrate, ma dai...


----------



## admin (10 Gennaio 2020)

Un tempo c'era proprio un cantante (un Pierino) che cantava mascherato con la voce di Baglioni o Battisti (non ricordo precisamente). Avranno preso spunto...


----------



## Toby rosso nero (10 Gennaio 2020)

Il ritmo della trasmissione è impresentabile e la giuria è una buffonata.

Se non cambiano struttura al programma la gente si fracasserà le palle molto velocemente.


----------



## fabri47 (10 Gennaio 2020)

Il mastino napoletano è palesemente Alessandro Greco, io me ne ero accorto appena ha fatto l'introduzione a Napoli e aveva il suo modo di parlare. Il leone Albano, si sentiva già dall'inizio con la voce camuffata che era lui e si vociferava già oggi.


----------



## fabri47 (10 Gennaio 2020)

*Figuraccia in studio, dopo l'esibizione del leone il pubblico grida Albano.*


----------



## fabri47 (10 Gennaio 2020)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> *Figuraccia in studio, dopo l'esibizione del leone il pubblico canta Albano.*


Ahahahah aveva ragione [MENTION=229]Toby rosso nero[/MENTION] 



> Non ne capisco il senso.
> 
> Mettiamo che dietro una maschera ci siano Albano o Tiziano Ferro, verrebbero riconosciuti dopo due secondi.


----------



## fabri47 (10 Gennaio 2020)

Programma costruito malissimo proprio, mi stupisce Milly Carlucci che è una che ci tiene agli ascolti. Carlo Conti, forse, avrebbe saputo fare meglio perchè conosce il suo pubblico. Cioè, se volevi mascherare Albano, gli davi un pezzo rap o rock. Perdere l'amore non mi sembra tanto lontano da quello che canta, anzi per niente.


----------



## fabri47 (10 Gennaio 2020)

Ridicola la giuria, che fa finta di pensare che non sia Albano. Se ne sono accorti tutti, dai!


----------



## Toby rosso nero (10 Gennaio 2020)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> *Figuraccia in studio, dopo l'esibizione del leone il pubblico grida Albano.*





fabri47 ha scritto:


> Ahahahah aveva ragione [MENTION=229]Toby rosso nero[/MENTION]





> Non ne capisco il senso.
> 
> Mettiamo che dietro una maschera ci siano Albano o Tiziano Ferro, verrebbero riconosciuti dopo due secondi.



LOL ho scoperto il bug del programma prima ancora di capire che trasmissione fosse


----------



## fabri47 (10 Gennaio 2020)

Raga io devo andare a dormire e non posso usare internet, perciò se state vedendo scrivete se potete in questo topic in grassetto chi si è tolto la maschera. Grazie [MENTION=229]Toby rosso nero[/MENTION] [MENTION=1]Admin[/MENTION]


----------



## Toby rosso nero (11 Gennaio 2020)

*Unicorno = Orietta Berti, come già ampiamente indovinato dall'intera Twitter due secondi dopo l'entrata in scena della maschera.*


----------



## Toby rosso nero (11 Gennaio 2020)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Unicorno = Orietta Berti, come già ampiamente indovinato dall'intera Twitter due secondi dopo l'entrata in scena della maschera.*



Dulcis in fundo il sermone perbenista di Insinna.
"In un periodo difficile nel mondo questo programma ci permette di essere liberi e di apparire come ognuno di noi si sente veramente dentro."

Amen.


----------



## Now i'm here (11 Gennaio 2020)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Programma costruito malissimo proprio, mi stupisce Milly Carlucci che è una che ci tiene agli ascolti. Carlo Conti, forse, avrebbe saputo fare meglio perchè conosce il suo pubblico. Cioè, se volevi mascherare Albano, gli davi un pezzo rap o rock. Perdere l'amore non mi sembra tanto lontano da quello che canta, anzi per niente.



ma poi si è riconosciuto subito, ancora prima che cantasse, nella clip di presentazione dove c'era la voce artefatta (da cani, visto che era riconoscibilissimo). 



Anticipazione (Spoiler)



cmq anche scanu e arisa sono stati sgamati quasi subito, voci troppo riconoscibili.


----------



## iceman. (11 Gennaio 2020)

Now i'm here ha scritto:


> ma poi si è riconosciuto subito, ancora prima che cantasse, nella clip di presentazione dove c'era la voce artefatta (da cani, visto che era riconoscibilissimo).
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Tutti personaggi che bazzicano sporadicamente alla rai, profili alla Bocelli tanto per fare un nome se li sognano..


----------



## fabri47 (11 Gennaio 2020)

Now i'm here ha scritto:


> *ma poi si è riconosciuto subito, ancora prima che cantasse, nella clip di presentazione dove c'era la voce artefatta (da cani, visto che era riconoscibilissimo).
> 
> *
> 
> ...


Vero, il bello è che Milly Carlucci poi durante il programma si vantava che i suoi concorrenti avessero camuffato alla grande la loro voce. Ma pure Alessandro Greco si capiva dalla presentazione nonostante parlasse napoletano ahahah. Probabilmente, essendo l'edizione pilota non hanno voluto spendere però così si perde tutto l'effetto del programma che ha l'obiettivo di spiazzare lo spettatore. Considerando poi che, in questa stagione, anche l'ultima edizione di Tale e Quale Show ha avuto un cast scarsissimo. Mah... E noi paghiamo il canone per questa roba.


----------



## fabri47 (11 Gennaio 2020)

*Buona partenza, ma senza botto: circa quattro milioni e mezzo di spettatori e 21% di share. Il programma travolge il GF Vip ai minimi storici, che realizza il 16.8% e meno di 3 milioni di spettatori.*


----------



## fabri47 (11 Gennaio 2020)

Video dell'unicorno che si toglie la maschera e si scopre essere Orietta Berti.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (11 Gennaio 2020)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Vero, il bello è che Milly Carlucci poi durante il programma si vantava che i suoi concorrenti avessero camuffato alla grande la loro voce. Ma pure Alessandro Greco si capiva dalla presentazione nonostante parlasse napoletano ahahah. Probabilmente, essendo l'edizione pilota non hanno voluto spendere però così si perde tutto l'effetto del programma che ha l'obiettivo di spiazzare lo spettatore. Considerando poi che, in questa stagione, anche l'ultima edizione di Tale e Quale Show ha avuto un cast scarsissimo. Mah... E noi paghiamo il canone per questa roba.



Bisogna risparmiare per il cachet di Rula Jebreal e forse di Michelle Obama, devi capirli.


----------



## fabri47 (11 Gennaio 2020)

*Ad Italia Sì, è stato mandato un video dove Albano, in un hotel con valigia in mano, dice di essere appena arrivato a Londra e non essere lui il leone. Verità o depistaggio? Anche Adriano Pappalardo, che secondo alcuni tra cui il giurato Guillermo Mariotto sarebbe sotto quella maschera, ha negato attraverso un audio messaggio.*


----------



## fabri47 (11 Gennaio 2020)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> *Ad Italia Sì, è stato mandato un video dove Albano, in un hotel con valigia in mano, dice di essere appena arrivato a Londra e non essere lui il leone. Verità o depistaggio? Anche Adriano Pappalardo, che secondo alcuni tra cui il giurato Guillermo Mariotto sarebbe sotto quella maschera, ha negato attraverso un audio messaggio.*


Se veramente non fosse Albano quello lì dentro (io non ci credo, è lui), si rivelerebbe essere il troll dell'anno. A me viene un dubbio, ma è possibile che gli autori tra cui la stessa Milly non si siano accorti che era troppo simile all'acuto di Cellino? Perciò, o gli autori sono degli asini assoluti, oppure non è che ci stanno trollando???


----------



## fabri47 (17 Gennaio 2020)

*Stasera seconda puntata. Si esibirà l'eliminata della prima puntata, Orietta Berti che indosserà ancora una volta il costume da unicorno. Inoltre, come successo settimana scorsa, alla fine verrà eliminato un concorrente che poi dovrà togliersi la maschera.*


----------



## Toby rosso nero (17 Gennaio 2020)

C'è ancora la giuria scema ( o meglio, finta scema) con Insinna protagonista.

No grazie, non reggo un' altra puntata così.


----------



## wildfrank (17 Gennaio 2020)

Non c'è un modo migliore di trascorrere il tempo??


----------



## fabri47 (18 Gennaio 2020)

*Eliminato il barboncino. Si tratta di Arisa.*


----------



## fabri47 (18 Gennaio 2020)

*Leggero calo di ascolti per la seconda puntata, che ha comunque conquistato più di 4 milioni ed il 19,5% di share. Battuto il GFVip a 3 milioni e 17,7%.*


----------



## fabri47 (18 Gennaio 2020)

*A Italia Sì, Guillermo Mariotto ha chiamato in diretta Al Bano e gli ha chiesto se è lui il Leone. "Non sono io, ieri ero a Zagabria e non conosco il programma. Venerdì, se sono libero, sarò in studio" è stata la risposta del cantante. Elena Santarelli, presenza fissa della trasmissione di Liorni, ha detto di essersi recata nell'albergo dove Albano si è fatto filmare facendo credere di essere a Londra, rivelando che in realtà si tratta di un albergo romano vicino agli studi della Rai. Poco dopo, Mariotto ha chiamato Pappalardo, l'altro sospettato di essere il Leone, ma non ha risposto.*


----------



## fabri47 (22 Gennaio 2020)

*Il Leone potrebbe non essere Al Bano. Come scritto da TvBlog, nella prossima puntata ci saranno ospiti i tre gettonati fino ad ora, ossia Al Bano, Adriano Pappalardo e Max Giusti. *


----------



## fabri47 (24 Gennaio 2020)

*Alessandro Greco a telefono con Lorella Cuccarini a La Vita in Diretta: "Sono in giro per Roma, ma non sono io il Mastino Napoletano. Per me è Cannavacciuolo".*


----------



## Hellscream (24 Gennaio 2020)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> *Alessandro Greco a telefono con Lorella Cuccarini a La Vita in Diretta: "Sono in giro per Roma, ma non sono io il Mastino Napoletano. Per me è Cannavacciuolo".*


----------



## fabri47 (24 Gennaio 2020)

È in onda!


----------



## fabri47 (24 Gennaio 2020)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> È in onda!


Oggi lo vedrò a spezzoni, c'è il Milan.


----------



## fabri47 (24 Gennaio 2020)

*Si parte con tre sfide: 
Coniglio vs Mastino
Angelo vs Pavone
Leone vs Mostro.*


----------



## wildfrank (24 Gennaio 2020)

Non lo guarderò nemmeno sotto tortura.


----------



## fabri47 (24 Gennaio 2020)

*Coniglio passa in finale.*


----------



## fabri47 (24 Gennaio 2020)

Il Leone-gate partirà sicuramente dopo la partita.


----------



## fabri47 (24 Gennaio 2020)

Ah no, ecco Pappalardo.


----------



## fabri47 (24 Gennaio 2020)

*Pappalardo, Giusti e Al Bano negano di essere il Leone, ma se ne vanno dallo studio quando tale maschera deve ancora esibirsi.*


----------



## fabri47 (24 Gennaio 2020)

*Angelo in finale.*


----------



## fabri47 (24 Gennaio 2020)

*Leone in finale. Due tra il Mastino, il Mostro ed il Pavone, tra poco, verranno eliminati e si toglieranno la maschera.*


----------



## fabri47 (24 Gennaio 2020)

*Eliminato il Pavone. È Emanuela Aureli!*


----------



## fabri47 (24 Gennaio 2020)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> *Eliminato il Pavone. È Emanuela Aureli!*


Questa meno prevedibile. Nella prima puntata lo pensavo, ma dopo le successive ero per la Rettore.


----------



## iceman. (25 Gennaio 2020)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Questa meno prevedibile. Nella prima puntata lo pensavo, ma dopo le successive ero per la Rettore.



Comunque il programma è di una schifezza impressionante.


----------



## fabri47 (25 Gennaio 2020)

*Shock Milly! Risultato tra Mastino e Mostro la prossima settimana. Televoto attivo per tutta la settimana. *


----------



## Mou (25 Gennaio 2020)

il mostro è Mario Biondi.


----------



## fabri47 (25 Gennaio 2020)

Aggiornato il post principale con le maschere svelate.


----------



## fabri47 (25 Gennaio 2020)

Faccio le mie previsioni per la finale:

Mastino al 100% Alessandro Greco.
Mostro è Sergio Sylvestre (ex Amici 2016, che lo vinse pure)
Angelo è Valerio Scanu
Il Coniglio è Enrico Ruggeri (dubito che sia Mammucari, che fino ad adesso ha lavorato per Maria De Filippi, acerrima nemica di Milly Carlucci)
Il Leone è Antonio Mezzancella oppure Albano. Non può essere nessun altro, se non Fiorello che, però, essendo uno "showman evento" , dubito si presenti in un programma del genere, per di più come concorrente.


----------



## fabri47 (25 Gennaio 2020)

Mou ha scritto:


> il mostro è Mario Biondi.


Biondi ha la voce "roca", è Sergio di Amici 2016 per me.


----------



## Mou (25 Gennaio 2020)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Biondi ha la voce "roca", è Sergio di Amici 2016 per me.



Ha rilasciato un indizio dicendo “nel mio nome c’è una qualità che hanno molti miei colleghi”, o qualcosa di simile. Mmm


----------



## MissRossonera (26 Gennaio 2020)

Mou ha scritto:


> Ha rilasciato un indizio dicendo “nel mio nome c’è una qualità che hanno molti miei colleghi”, o qualcosa di simile. Mmm



Per me è Fausto Leali.


----------



## fabri47 (31 Gennaio 2020)

Stasera la finale! Ecco un'immagine che fa il punto della situazione:






Quali sono le vostre previsioni? Chi c'è dietro le restanti cinque maschere che saranno svelate stasera?


----------



## fabri47 (31 Gennaio 2020)

Si comincia! Sfida tra Mastino e Mostro.


----------



## fabri47 (31 Gennaio 2020)

*Mostro eliminato, Mastino in finale.*


----------



## fabri47 (31 Gennaio 2020)

*Il mostro è Fausto Leali!*


----------



## Now i'm here (31 Gennaio 2020)

il mostro era l'unico a cui non riuscivo a dare un'identità. 

non pensavo che leali cantasse così bene in inglese.


----------



## fabri47 (31 Gennaio 2020)

Angelo vs Coniglio


----------



## fabri47 (31 Gennaio 2020)

Commovente l'esibizione dell'Angelo con "Il Cielo" di Renato Zero.


----------



## Super_Lollo (31 Gennaio 2020)

.


----------



## iceman. (31 Gennaio 2020)

Oggi niente monologo pro sinistra di quel bidone di Insinna?


----------



## fabri47 (31 Gennaio 2020)

*L'Angelo è Valerio Scanu. Coniglio in finale.*


----------



## fabri47 (31 Gennaio 2020)

Ora Leone vs Mastino.


----------



## fabri47 (31 Gennaio 2020)

*Mastino fuori: è Alessandro Greco.

Sfida finale Coniglio vs Leone.*


----------



## fabri47 (31 Gennaio 2020)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> *Mastino fuori: è Alessandro Greco.
> 
> Sfida finale Coniglio vs Leone.*


Leone è Albano sicuro!

Al massimo Mezzancella o, udite udite, Fiorello. Se fosse quest'ultimo, la trasmissione avrebbe una botta d'immagine nel senso più positivo del termine al di là di come si è sviluppata nel corso delle puntate.


----------



## fabri47 (1 Febbraio 2020)

*Vince il Coniglio. Il Leone è Albano. Ora manca da smascherare il vincitore.*


----------



## Blu71 (1 Febbraio 2020)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> *Vince il Coniglio. Il Leone è Albano. Ora manca da smascherare il vincitore.*



...che gran segreto che era chi fosse il Leone


----------



## fabri47 (1 Febbraio 2020)

*Il Coniglio è Mammucari. Le sue parole dopo lo smascheramento: "Ho lavorato con tante signore come Raffaella Carrà, Maria De Filippi e Milly Carlucci che è la vera vincitrice del programma, che è andata in America per proporre una cosa nuova e originale. Prima di smascherarmi, Albano mi ha chiesto 'Tu chi sei?' ed io 'Sono Mammucari e tu?' e lui 'Li ho indovinati tutti tranne te'. Flirt con Ilenia Pastorelli? L'ho conosciuta 10 anni fa e ci ho pure provato.".*


----------

